# Dark Queen Mantra: Terry Riley, Stefano Scodanibbio



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Del Sol String Quartet / Gyan Riley
Dark Queen Mantra: Terry Riley, Stefano Scodanibbio

Release Date August 25, 2017
Duration01:02:20
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateFebruary 22, 2016 - February 26, 2016
Recording Location
Sono Luminus Studios, Boyce, Virginia

3.5


----------

